# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  North Sails Ram

## rich

Hallo Surfgemeinde,
ich habe mir mein erstes Cambersegel ein North Ram 2013 in 8,6 qm gebraucht gekauft.
Als Masten habe ich dafr einen North Gold SDM 490 cm.
Im Vergleich mit meinen anderen camberlosen Segeln Gun Sails Future / Torro ist die Biegekurve und Vorliekspannung beim Ram erschreckend hoch. Ohne Trimmhilfe (Trimmkurbel) bekomme ich die letzten 2 cm nicht hin. Ich habe nun Bedenken um meinen Masten. Stecken die locker so eine Durchbiegung weg; hab schon was von Mastkiller gelesen; oder ist da noch genug  Reserve bis der Mast bricht? Msste doch so sein, oder?
Danke und Gre
Rich

----------


## Surf Maniac

Hallo,

ich wrde das Segel direkt wieder verkaufen und es durch eines mit gemigter Biegekurve bei gleicher Leistung ersetzen.
Fr Leute, die auf Kosten der Endkunden Masten kostenlos bekommen, spielt so eine Biegekurve natrlich nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.

HL

----------


## monnem

Hallo,

mchte nur besttigen was surf maniac geschrieben hat. Auch auf dem Wasser drftest Du mit einem so harten und schweren Segel nicht glcklich werden.

----------


## Ralph

Tatschlich ist die Bruchgefahr gro. Du kannst Glck haben, und der Mast hlt ein paar Jahre.
Das harte Profil sorgt fr Druckpunktstabilitt, so gesehen macht ein solches Segel schon auch Spa, wenn mans gerne krachen lsst. 
Nachdem ein Verkauf auch immer mit finanziellen Verlusten einhergeht, wrde ich es zunchst mal riskieren, wenn Du ansonsten mit dem Rigg zufrieden bist. Wichtig: nie aufgebaut in der Sonne liegenlassen! Neuere Segel mit trotzdem deutlich weniger Vorliekskurve sind z.B. die Ka Sails Koncept. Ansonsten wird es wohl schwierig, ein dem Ram ebenbrtiges Segel zu finden, das weniger mastbrechend wirkt.

----------


## rich

Danke fr Eure Rckmeldung,
ich habe mich inzwischen bei zwei Surfshops des Vertrauens erkundigt; bei Beiden gibt es keine Bedenken hinsichtlich des Mastens, sofern der unbeschdigt ist. Ich habe mir inzwischen eine Kurbel und einen besser passenden Mastfu Neil Pryde besorgt. Ich werde es bei gemigtem Wind mal testen und hoffe das der Mast; ebenfalls gebraucht; das verkraftet. Da das Segel gebraucht ist und die maststasche noch unbeschdigt ist, mu ja bisher der Mast auch gehalten haben. Ich wunder mich nur, dass Ihr mir von dem Segel und der Bruchgefahr des Mastens abratet und die Shops keine Bedenken haben. Wrde mir sowieso keine neuen Segel kaufen.

----------


## t36

Mein Trainingspartner Jannis in Griechenland fuhr die North RAM (solange es sie gab). 
Mein Rat ist einfach - verkauf es, ausser es macht dir Spa, Masten nachzukaufen...

Egal ob Original North Platinum (2x gebrochen), oder 2 x North Gold (80%) sowie einen Avanti 100% - mit dem 8,4 von 2013 hat er jeden Mast klein bekommen. hnliche Erfahrungen haben andere auch gemacht (siehe surf-forum) ...

Der Shape des Segels kann den Regattafahrer in deren 1 Saison egal sein - aber nur denen, gre t36

----------


## rich

Danke!!
Was ist mit Gun Sails Vector, Gun Cannonball oder Severin R3??
North S Type?
LG

----------


## silversurfer23

Hallo Rich.
Ich bin mit dem selben Problem konfrontiert oder nicht? Wenn jemand genaueres wei, wre ich fr einen Tipp dankbar. Mein Segel ist aus 2012. Erst nach dem Kauf habe ich von den Mastproblemen gehrt. Ich das Segel eine Saison gefahren, 10-12x aufgebaut, und
hatte bisher keine Probleme. Aber... Als Mast benutze ich einen 2015er Gold 490.
Bei meinen S-Type ich in 6 Jahren einen Mastbruch. Sonst nicht. Mein ltester Goldmast hlt seit 10 Jahren. D.h. 2 Daytona und 3 S-type.
LG.

----------


## monnem

Ich hatte mal S-Type 7,3 aus 2013, das fand ich gut und es war leicht aufzubauen. Die neueren S-Type SL sind auch leichter geworden. Gun Cannonball kenne ich von zwei anderen Surfern, die damit auch sehr zufrieden sind und immer wieder nachkaufen.

----------


## rich

Danke, fr Eure Rckmeldung. 
Habt ihr Erfahrung mit dem Gun Vector aus 2013 in 8,5 oder 9,6 oder GSR SX in 8,7 aus 2012????

----------


## Ralph

Persnlich habe ich keine, aber von gebrochenen Masten in Gun-Cambersegeln hrt man auch fter. Mein 7,9er Gaastra Vapor von 2012 hat auch einen Masten "auf dem Gewissen", das Ka Race 7,9 auch. Mag sein, da North die Liste der Segel mit extremen Biegekurven anfhrt, aber die Konkurrenz hat auch nicht geschlafen... Die lteren Gun waren aber berdies noch bleischwer, wei nicht, ob das ein Fortschritt wre.

----------


## silversurfer23

> Danke, fr Eure Rckmeldung. 
> Habt ihr Erfahrung mit dem Gun Vector aus 2013 in 8,5 oder 9,6 oder GSR SX in 8,7 aus 2012????



Hallo Rich,
Du als Camber-Anfnger solltest wegen der riesigen Masttasche die Finger von dem Race-Segel  lassen. Dir wird bestimmt noch oft das Segel ins Wasser fallen und die Monstertaschen schlucken richtig Wasser. Die Vector haben eine mittelgroe Tasche. Bei mehreren Surffreunden sind sie sehr beliebt. Die Cannonball waren viel schwerer und bei heftigen Boen schwer dicht zu halten. Beide gleiten sehr gut an. Die alten S-Type haben den Vorteil der engen Masttasche und auch voll angepowert sind gut zu halten. Sie gleiten allerdings schlechter an, als die Gunsegel. Die North-Werbung 1 Mast  fr alle Segel (460) klappt auft Dauer nicht, Dein 490er gibt einem 8,4er oder 9,5er erst richtig. Profil. Der 460er ergibt ein weicheres Handling.

Mein Tipp kauf Dir das 8,5er Vector oder ein S-Type Baujahr bis 2014. Die SL haben nicht mehr
CC und brauchen neue Masten.
LG Silversurfer 23

----------


## rich

Super besten Dank,
ich habe nun ein 9,6 qm Vector aus 2014 zu einem guten Preis gefunden.
Bin gespannt, sollte zu meinem 8,1 qm Future den gengenden Abstand haben. Mit meiner Lessacher Furmula Finne hoffe ich dann ab 10 ktn mit meinem Rocket gleiten zu knnen.
Werde berichten
Gre

----------


## rich

Habe nun das 9,6 qm Gun Vector bekommen; ein groer Lappen; lsst sich aber super leicht riggen im Vergleich zum Ram; mige Biegekurve und fr das Spannen brauche ich keine Kurbel. Camber schlagen schn um und mit 12 kg Rigg Gewicht scheint es noch zu gehen.
Bin gespannt wenn es aufs Wasser geht.
LG

----------


## rich

So, Segel bei ca. 10 ktn gefahren. Es fhrt wirklich super; bin begeistert. Mit einer Lessacher Formula Weed Finne fhrt das 125 L Rocket und meinen 70 kg wunderbar; 
Hat einer von Euch noch grere Segel auf dem 125 Rocket? Bringt ein 11 qm noch eine Steigerung nach unten? Oder ist das Board dann zu klein?
LG

----------

